# Near disaster.....



## Shell Dweller (Jul 11, 2010)

At 5am this morning when I awoke to go to work I realized that I had left one of my dogs outside overnight. I walked into the kitchen and there he was waiting patiently on the sundeck by the patio door. I opened the door to let him in and thats when I heard a strange noise like my pond pump sucking in air. I grabbed a flashlight and went to take a look as it was still dark out. To my horror my 1800 gallon pond was empty, and I mean empty, not a drop of water and all my koi and goldfish laying there on their sides gasping. I rushed down the steps full throttle, turned on the hose and ran to the pond and began re-filling it. Half an hour later I had about 8 inches of water in and luckily they all began to swim around. The pond liner had somehow folded over near the outflow of the filter which runs into a waterfall and some of the water was running out into the yard, eventually draining the pond. Thankfully I had let the dog out overnight or I might not have found this until I got home from work. The pond is full again, all the fish seem to be alright, and I have fixed the glitch. Whew. 

On another note... Thankfully I have a 6ft fence which gives us lots of privacy, it was dark out, and the neighbours were still asleep, because when I ran down the stairs into the yard I wasnt dressed. LOL


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

sounds like a very exciting morning..


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

WOW!! I would of been in extreme panic!!!
But if i wuz your neighbor.. i would ask u if you were skinny dippin =)


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Whoa! Glad everything turned out well .



eternity302 said:


> WOW!! I would of been in extreme panic!!!
> But if i wuz your neighbor.. i would ask u if you were skinny dippin =)


hahahaha. That's too funny


----------



## Crazy_NDN (Apr 21, 2010)

wow... so lucky... but it must have been cold out. haha


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh, I'm glad that your story had a happy ending. I think that your dog deserves a hug for helping out, too.


----------



## Shell Dweller (Jul 11, 2010)

Oh yeah he got a big hug and a big, big bone.


----------



## fkshiu (Apr 22, 2010)

"Honey, why is our neighbour running around with a hose with no clothes on?"


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

its not the first day of snow..


----------



## Crazy_NDN (Apr 21, 2010)

Shell Dweller said:


> Oh yeah he got a big hug and a big, big bone.


i sure hope that has nothing to do with when you where running around outside with no clothes. haha jk.


----------



## Shell Dweller (Jul 11, 2010)

I was wearing slippers.....at least


----------



## i_have_gas (May 23, 2010)

Here's a spy shot of the said scene :


----------



## Shell Dweller (Jul 11, 2010)

Well when I got home today once again my pond was near empty. Some sort of critter had disturbed the sidewall of my waterfall liner and thus the water had been seeping out all day. Luckily i noticed it when I let the dogs in and still being light out I could see the water level. Only the deep end had about 2 inches of water left in it. At least this time I was dressed as I once again dashed for the hose to start refilling, LOL. Fixed the liner with some more large rocks and hopefully this will be it for the winter. 
Going to have to check this everyday when I leave for work and again when I get home. Near disaster foiled again, HAhA.


----------

